# Fingers crossed please...



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Looks like tonight could be the night!! missy has been in her litter tray 3 times in the last 40 mins and not done a thing!!! and she is crying at the back door!! please please please let it be tonight i dont think i can wait anymore!!! :lol:


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

i got everything crossed for a basket full of healthy ,squidgy, squeaking kittens by morning! 
julie x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww good luck. i wish Dink or as we now call her Bam Bam would hurry up and have hers. She is very unsettled and keeps meowing. her belly has dropped and she isnt eating huge amounts


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww good luck. i wish Dink or as we now call her Bam Bam would hurry up and have hers. She is very unsettled and keeps meowing. her belly has dropped and she isnt eating huge amounts


Missy's been like that all day!! 
Well shes been in the litter tray another 2 times but one was for a poop!! :arf: i think its deff gonna be in the next 48 hours!! well i hope anyway hehe


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Missy's been like that all day!!
> Well shes been in the litter tray another 2 times but one was for a poop!! :arf: i think its deff gonna be in the next 48 hours!! well i hope anyway hehe


The waiting is torture lol


----------



## Sherbert09 (Jul 14, 2009)

I will add Muffin to the same situation, who is going to be first?  
Good luck everyone


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Me i hope lol!! i think she's settled for the night now in her box next to my bed!! maybe tomorrow eh  night all x


----------



## kez152 (Apr 9, 2010)

:thumbup:good luck to all queens :thumbup:


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's hoping she waits till tomorrow now but can't wait till I get up in the morning. :thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Well Dink was awful in the night. She kept wondering round meowing to get out of the room. 

As we have only had her a week we are trying to keep her in one room as we dont want the dogs to freak her out.

So looks like Dink will prob be last to have hers lol


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Well i dont think she wants these babies... Nothing during the night and she seems pretty norm this morn  just had her breakfast and ate it all up!!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Why are we waiting , why are we waiting, come on girls get into gear!!!!


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

I know how unfair of them all holding back all these kittens!! :lol:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> I know how unfair of them all holding back all these kittens!! :lol:


They are doing it to punish us lol


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Today will be the day 

Best of luck! x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

any updates??


----------



## Sherbert09 (Jul 14, 2009)

No news at my end either, apart from Muffin doing a lot of scratching during the night. But she has been settled all day and has eaten 75% of everything I have given her. Hurry up cats!!!!
Sarah


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Sherbert09 said:


> No news at my end either, apart from Muffin doing a lot of scratching during the night. But she has been settled all day and has eaten 75% of everything I have given her. Hurry up cats!!!!
> Sarah


Same here :frown:


----------



## edenport (Mar 21, 2009)

They do like to keep you on tender hooks!

Fingers crossed for all the expectant mums tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

:cryin: don't think shes ever gonna have these babies!! and still no milk maybe i've got the dates wrong??? :cryin:


----------



## juliedawn (Apr 5, 2010)

They dont wanna come out.... they are too snug and warm inside there mum's tummy.:lol:


----------



## Sherbert09 (Jul 14, 2009)

Muffin is full of milk, she reacts as if it is quite tender to touch, when I check her. I have not seen much of any kitten movement in 24 hours, but can feel a large kitten shape just next to her back leg. I forgot to mention yesterday morning, that she slept on the bed with me and I was woken up by a very wet tail (underneath), but no wet on the bed and her licking quite a lot-could this have been partial waters breaking? I didn't see what colour it was, as it was in the middle of the night and she always keeps herself very clean. 
As I don't know her exact dates and only going on the previous (not fantastic) owners, I don't know when to start worrying, but they said she had got out the weekend before I picked her up-which would of been 9 weeks ago last weekend. She seems OK in her self, just uncomfortable and fed up. Am I ok in not taking her to the vets just yet? 
Thank you for the help, 
Sarah


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Sounds like it will be very soon for you then!!!


----------



## Sherbert09 (Jul 14, 2009)

Is there any news your end? Muffin has been quite vocal this morning-in a different type of Meow to normal, and has been licking loads, but has just spent the last few minutes looking out of the window. How much more patient do I need to be? lol:confused1:


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Missy is on her back with her legs in the air having a snooze lol!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i hope you have your cameras ready, we willl need LOADS of kitten pictures, :thumbup:..:thumbup:.....:thumbup:


----------



## Sherbert09 (Jul 14, 2009)

I took Muffin to the vets earlier as I was starting to get worried. They scanned her-which meant keeping her in for 5 hours (not sure why) and have counted 3 heartbeats. She is now home with a shaven belly and another vet appointment for tomorrow (going to have one everyday for another scan until she has them and if she has not had them by Monday then it will be a c section.)
I hope she heard that bit and I think she did, because she is lying next to me having strong contractions. Fingers crossed it is going to be tonight. 
Sarah 
PS, how is everyone else getting on?


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

fingers crossed for you all that ,tonights the night..... ala rod stewert stlyee...
julie


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Sherbert09 said:


> I took Muffin to the vets earlier as I was starting to get worried. They scanned her-which meant keeping her in for 5 hours (not sure why) and have counted 3 heartbeats. She is now home with a shaven belly and another vet appointment for tomorrow (going to have one everyday for another scan until she has them and if she has not had them by Monday then it will be a c section.)
> I hope she heard that bit and I think she did, because she is lying next to me having strong contractions. Fingers crossed it is going to be tonight.
> Sarah
> PS, how is everyone else getting on?


Sounds very promising!!! you will have babies before tomorrow!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sherbert09 (Jul 14, 2009)

You were right, first baby 10 minutes ago. Muffin is doing everything herself, baby did get a little stuck but is now quite happy. She has eaten the placenta and is now cleaning the kitten more. She does not want me to leave her at all. have taken pictures, and will post them once she is done. 
Sarah


----------



## Sherbert09 (Jul 14, 2009)

Another one has just entered the world. 2 in 10 minutes, not bad going Muffin!! They are huge, the vet thinks there is 3, so we will wait and see.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

:cryin: oh if i wasn't so polite i'd swear at you right now im so jealous!!! lol hope they come nice and easy for her!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Missy was every 10-20 mins on her first!!!


----------



## Sherbert09 (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry, maybe you need to take her in the car to, as that is what I think did it. I will put lots of pictures up, so you can have your kitten fix before yours arrive. 
Sarah and Muffin


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Lol thanks honey!!!


----------



## Sherbert09 (Jul 14, 2009)

I think when the vet scanned they saw a duplicate heart beat as it looks like she is finished. Picture taken at 10 minutes old is attached. 
Sarah


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Aww bless are they both black & white like mum?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Sherbert09 said:


> I think when the vet scanned they saw a duplicate heart beat as it looks like she is finished. Picture taken at 10 minutes old is attached.
> Sarah


Congrats, they are adorable

Right im off to take bam bam out in the car now lol


----------



## Sherbert09 (Jul 14, 2009)

One is white with a slightly black face and a black spot on one side and one is completely black apart from white where it's claws are on one paw. I will take more pictures, but at the moment, she has her paws around them.


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Congratulations. More little kitty pics to look at :thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I knew one of them would have them today. (Wednesday)!! Gorgeous!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Sherbert09 said:


> One is white with a slightly black face and a black spot on one side and one is completely black apart from white where it's claws are on one paw. I will take more pictures, but at the moment, she has her paws around them.


congratulations xxxx


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

mellowma said:


> I knew one of them would have them today. (Wednesday)!! Gorgeous!


You're getting good at this. :lol:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

mellowma said:


> I knew one of them would have them today. (Wednesday)!! Gorgeous!


can you tell me when my cat will have hers?


----------



## Sherbert09 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you, when I rang the vet to cancel the appointment for this afternoon, they were really surprised she had had them within an hour of coming home from there yesterday. Mum and babies are doing well, babies have nearly doubled in weight from yesterday and are suckling loads. 
Sarah


----------

